# Plastic behind baseboards



## Kaell (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought an older house. It has hardwood floors, and various combinations of lath/plaster, drywall, and fake wood panel stuff. At the base of the walls is the baseboards, which I removed to paint and/or replace. Behind these wood baseboards along the entire length is a piece of plastic. Thin sheet stuff.

Has anyone seen plastic behind baseboards before? Is this plastic for some function? Do I need it, or should I remove it?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Remove it---Never seen that---can't think of one good reason for it,either---


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

The plastic was put under and up the walls when they laid the hardwood floor as a moisture barrier in case of water leaks in other rooms or of high moisture concrete.. Leave it and just install the new baseboard over the top of it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That was my first guess to.
Far more common to see rosin paper or tar paper.


----------

